# 05 grizzly 660 snorkel



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help brutemike....http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...7D993B-32576-0000056BB8731190_zps38adc226.jpg
Air box

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...C3981F-32576-0000056BDB31E02C_zpsdf52136e.jpg

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...23C78B-32576-0000056BD1B668FF_zps94ef79ae.jpg
http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...6C2333-32576-0000056C0F2FA255_zpsb9fcd4e0.jpg

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...53C0B6-32576-0000056C2A68F976_zpsfb983efa.jpg


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

No problem bud.I actually got Brian's grizzly in the garage to put his stator in do the grizhopper reverse over ride bypass.


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I saw that I'm going to be making some stuff maybe Thursday night so ill have a chance to do the over ride while that's bubbling away


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea cant wait to try this batch lol.I actually had to take a vacation day today threw my back out last nite and slowly getting better I need to get Brian's bike done but cant sit on the floor yet to work on it.I will be ordering my axle Friday so its on for powerline and Chris is going to if I can get his bike running.


----------

